# New to forum..lab results



## KPalmi24 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thyroid lab results

Tsh = .01
T3free 5.0 (Range 2.3-4.2)
T4total 14.1 (Range 4.5-12)
Thyroid peroxidase antibodies >900 (range <9
Thyroglobulin antibodies 4 range <1
Tsi normal

Any comments or knowledge is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you currently taking any medications?

Your labs are quite hyper.

Have you ever had an ultrasound?

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## KPalmi24 (Jul 28, 2017)

No medication...general blood work discovered the tsh when checking hormone levels and then they proceeded to check the t3 t4 antibodies and tsi. Read my labs online and waiting to speak with doctor..made an appointment with endo


----------



## KPalmi24 (Jul 28, 2017)

The doctor prescribed methimazole 5mg until I see the endocrinologist and then said I would need a liver function test next month. Could you fill me in on what's in store for me...tests or treatment. Thank you


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Tsh = .01
> T3free 5.0 (Range 2.3-4.2)
> T4total 14.1 (Range 4.5-12)
> Thyroid peroxidase antibodies >900 (range <9
> ...


What is the actual result for TSI with the range please? Having any at all is not "normal"

Your next step should be an ultrasound to determine if you have nodules which are causing your hyper lab results. Having thyroglobulin antibodies and high TPO should require them to do an ultrasound. Thyroglobulin antibodies can be a cancer marker. Don't freak , thyroid cancers are usually slow growing and one of the easiert to treat.


----------



## KPalmi24 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes the tsi was <89 range 140%....


----------



## KPalmi24 (Jul 28, 2017)

What's your opinion?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Has anyone ordered an ultrasound? I would push for an ultrasound


----------



## KPalmi24 (Jul 28, 2017)

No they just found it. What will the ultrasound detect?


----------

